# The rise of the Facebook Hay pages.



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

So I finally joined a couple hay making pages on Facebook. Hay Kings and Hay Growers and Custom Operators. I'm sure many of you have joined those pages also. I find the rapid response to any comments interesting. Hard to get used to from this. I find haytalk still easier to reference back to older topics and for new users to search topics and resurrect threads. Instead of asking the same questions over and over and over like I think is going to happen on these Facebook pages. Just because I don't think you can go search topics on those pages.

I'm curious though. Each of those pages has about 10,000 members. I think Hay Kings is a rather new page that grew really fast. Not sure about Hay Growers. I wonder what the active user number of haytalk is? I don't know what the member participation number is on those facebook pages either. But for now seems higher then haytalk from an observation. It's also different having real names on those pages.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Yep, I joined those two groups a while back as well. Posted my first question there today. I prefer a forum setting like Haytalk though for some of the reasons you mention also. I like the fact that Haytalk has more of a "friends" feeling where you kind of get to know each other though the posts....at least us regular members. Also enjoy the fact that we have other discussions here besides just strictly hay topics. I also prefer the slower paced responses here on Haytalk since I don't stay on my phone or iPad all day checking messages or notifications......I prefer to just be able and to check in a couple times a day to look at responses and reply.

The sheer amount of questions posted on the Facebook groups makes it impossible for me to follow along and is kind of overwhelming. There does seem to be a wider audience on the Facebook groups though so with that comes more responses to your questions.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

To answer your questions, Haytalk membership...


228,882 Total Posts
 
14,280 Total Members
 
wesleywayne Newest Member
 
872 Most Online

Doesn't say how many active users, but it seems the group here of regular contributors is 20ish. At the bottom of any forum page it will tell you how many people are browsing it.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

FarmerCline said:


> Yep, I joined those two groups a while back as well. Posted my first question there today. I prefer a forum setting like Haytalk though for some of the reasons you mention also. I like the fact that Haytalk has more of a "friends" feeling where you kind of get to know each other though the posts....at least us regular members. Also enjoy the fact that we have other discussions here besides just strictly hay topics. I also prefer the slower paced responses here on Haytalk since I don't stay on my phone or iPad all day checking messages or notifications......I prefer to just be able and to check in a couple times a day to look at responses and reply.
> The sheer amount of questions posted on the Facebook groups makes it impossible for me to follow along and is kind of overwhelming. There does seem to be a wider audience on the Facebook groups though so with that comes more responses to your questions.


 and I replied to your question on hay growers.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Hayjosh said:


> To answer your questions, Haytalk membership...
> 
> 
> 228,882 Total Posts
> ...


I think you are a bit low on regular contributors. Click on members. And sort by posts. I quit counting at 40 that I know are still quite active. Many more like yourself who are not in the top few pages.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Teslan said:


> and I replied to your question on hay growers.


 Thought that was you. Sent you a friend request on FB.


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

Currently I’m a member of 63 groups on Facebook and actively watch 15 or so of those. All of the hay pages and farming groups but mostly buy sell and trade pages. It’s crazy how much equipment is bought and sold on Facebook. I stay pretty glued to my phone looking for bargains because it pays very very well.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I let my son do the Facevine gig.....couldn't tell you the password  but he lets me know what's happening, haven't joined any of the groups.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

I haven't joined any of the hay pages but I am on "southeastern cattle owners" lots of hay for sale posted, average price of 20$ a 4x5 roll and some small sq's for 4-5$... I don't see how folks can sell that cheap, but I'm almost sure the fv isn't as high as my own stuff...

And lots of first time cow owners , mind you I resemble that remark, but at least I can figure out how to break the ice on a water trough without asking...


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Until I joined these two hay producers pages I only joined a couple of Colorado buy/sell hay pages. The hay buyers and brokers annoyed me so much I had to unfollow it for awhile before I said something mean to a few of them. You know the horsey people that want 5 small bales delivered for free and won't pay anything. Plus I'm out of hay. Then the brokers that enable them to be that way.

I found the hay producers pages much better.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

I have joined Hay Kings as well a couple months ago along will a few other groups. It to easy to spend a bunch of time on there; I spend way to much time on facebook. I guess I need to get a life, but I am single and the moment and use it to fill the time during the evenings; helps to pass these long winter nights. Maybe I need to find girlfriend, and then I won't have the time to spend on facebook.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

CowboyRam said:


> I have joined Hay Kings as well a couple months ago along will a few other groups. It to easy to spend a bunch of time on there; I spend way to much time on facebook. I guess I need to get a life, but I am single and the moment and use it to fill the time during the evenings; helps to pass these long winter nights. Maybe I need to find girlfriend, and then I won't have the time to spend on facebook.


Yep, sounds like you need a woman. How much snow you got on the ground now Cowboy?

Regards, Mike


----------



## Anonsky's Hay Service (Feb 1, 2017)

CowboyRam said:


> I have joined Hay Kings as well a couple months ago along will a few other groups. It to easy to spend a bunch of time on there; I spend way to much time on facebook. I guess I need to get a life, but I am single and the moment and use it to fill the time during the evenings; helps to pass these long winter nights. Maybe I need to find girlfriend, and then I won't have the time to spend on facebook.


Hey buddy, you probably do. I was in a very similar position a couple of years ago, I know all that "relaxation" feels fine, but if you're anything like me, its not good for you, and you'd be happier past it. Maybe if you have any "stigmas" with women, you could use your downtime to learn about getting past them, or just in general improve your dating skills. This is what I did/got past, I watched a bunch of pua videos on YouTube and used my newfound social skills to meet the future mother of my children. No regrets, I hope everything goes well for you. Just remember, action creates action!


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

Vol said:


> Yep, sounds like you need a woman. How much snow you got on the ground now Cowboy?
> 
> Regards, Mike


We don't have all that much snow, maybe 3" on the ground. I am just glad we don't have snow like last year; I had never seen so much snow here. I was used to getting snow like that when I live in Craig Colorado, but not here in Riverton.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

There are YouTube tutorials on dating and relating to women? Glad I don’t need em. Well maybe I do.....so my wife would understand me better.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

Anonsky's Hay Service said:


> Hey buddy, you probably do. I was in a very similar position a couple of years ago, I know all that "relaxation" feels fine, but if you're anything like me, its not good for you, and you'd be happier past it. Maybe if you have any "stigmas" with women, you could use your downtime to learn about getting past them, or just in general improve your dating skills. This is what I did/got past, I watched a bunch of pua videos on YouTube and used my newfound social skills to meet the future mother of my children. No regrets, I hope everything goes well for you. Just remember, action creates action!


I am not in any big hurry, and I am kind of working on myself some; I came out of an emotionally abusive relationship that almost ended my life. I have been having some fun interacting with some women in some of the facebook groups I am in. Unfortunately most of those ladies are so far away, and I am not wanting a long distance relationship. I am not really much into the bar scene anymore, so I have don't got out that often. I am not going to get into the same situation I used to be in, so I am taking my time.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

I think one thing that is hurting haytalk right now and helping other groups is all these ads on haytalk. I have seen in other groups where some people say they quite going here because of all the ads.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

hog987 said:


> I think one thing that is hurting haytalk right now and helping other groups is all these ads on haytalk. I have seen in other groups where some people say they quite going here because of all the ads.


I don't see any ads on Haytalk. You should consider utilizing some form of ad blocker.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Tx Jim said:


> I don't see any ads on Haytalk. You should consider utilizing some form of ad blocker.


Many folks thoughts on that is if I have to use a AdBlocker on that website, then I will just not visit.....and rightfully so. The only reason that you have AdBlocker is that you enjoy hay talk enough to go to the trouble of installation. Whereas a newbie will say "to heck with this".

Regards, Mike


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Vol said:


> Many folks thoughts on that is if I have to use a AdBlocker on that website, then I will just not visit.....and rightfully so. The only reason that you have AdBlocker is that you enjoy hay talk enough to go to the trouble of installation. Whereas a newbie will say "to heck with this".
> 
> Regards, Mike


I think you are right about the newbies. Now it's becoming the thing on websites to make you turn off the adblocker for that site if you want to visit. The first few times I saw that I said to heck with this site. But turning it off for one site is different then having to go find an adblocker and install it to be able to enjoyably view a site. Maybe I shouldn't have mentioned this new trend on this forum.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Face book is getting more ads all the time although not near as bad as Haytalk.On some of the FB pages they tend to get more bashing and name calling.Some fishing sites I'm on are particularly bad for that.Some get banned if they get out of hand.

On FB and other forums the same questions get asked over and over so it gets repetitive.Google the question and people would get a lot of info already posted on forums.

And then you got the For Sale sites and someone posts on 3 different sites so they all pop up on your news feed for the $50 couch.Slightly stained with only a small rip in it,lol.

Lately I see more people wanting free stuff.My car broke down and I have no money can anyone help me out??


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

swmnhay said:


> Face book is getting more ads all the time although not near as bad as Haytalk.On some of the FB pages they tend to get more bashing and name calling.Some fishing sites I'm on are particularly bad for that.Some get banned if they get out of hand.
> 
> On FB and other forums the same questions get asked over and over so it gets repetitive.Google the question and people would get a lot of info already posted on forums.
> 
> ...


I used to see a lot more of the lousy ads until Facebook rolled out Facebook marketplace. Now they don't seem to repeat as bad. And I don't get the I have no money please help things as much.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Teslan said:


> I used to see a lot more of the lousy ads until Facebook rolled out Facebook marketplace. Now they don't seem to repeat as bad. And I don't get the I have no money please help things as much.


I noticed some got switched to Market place but I still have most pop up on news feed.I wonder if there is a way to switch them all to Market place?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Hayjosh said:


> To answer your questions, Haytalk membership...
> 
> Doesn't say how many active users, but it seems the group here of regular contributors is 20ish. At the bottom of any forum page it will tell you how many people are browsing it.


No, you have undershot the regular contributors significantly. I just went through just the first ten pages of "Overall Top Posters" and I counted over 100 contributors who are regulars on here. They may not post as frequently as others, but they are "online" with us on a regular basis and they do post on a regular basis.

Regards, Mike


----------



## ozarkian (Dec 11, 2010)

Vol said:


> Many folks thoughts on that is if I have to use a AdBlocker on that website, then I will just not visit.....and rightfully so. The only reason that you have AdBlocker is that you enjoy hay talk enough to go to the trouble of installation. Whereas a newbie will say "to heck with this".
> 
> Regards, Mike


I have been on many e-forums since the 90's. The HayTalk software that runs this forum is some of the best I have ever seen, for ease of use and technical ability. Most ADBLOCK software allows the user to enable it by page and or by domain. I guess I don't see the issues that have been brought here.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

I use the Firefox add blocker brought up in another thread a few days ago and it works well.... I can say the computers are smart, about 2 months ago I went to work at a large Japanese excavator manufacturing company, they have plants in China also... now I see a add on the side of the page of nice looking Jap & Chinese girls/// don't know why as I have never looked at a overseas site much less a dating site...


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

SCtrailrider said:


> I use the Firefox add blocker brought up in another thread a few days ago and it works well.... I can say the computers are smart, about 2 months ago I went to work at a large Japanese excavator manufacturing company, they have plants in China also... now I see a add on the side of the page of nice looking Jap & Chinese girls/// don't know why as I have never looked at a overseas site much less a dating site...


"Me love you long time!" LOL

Later! OL J R


----------



## Dan_GA (Dec 29, 2015)

Joined Hay Kings. Thanks for this post!


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I have avoided groups on facebook--I find FB just too hard to navigate, too clutter with "memories from 7 years ago".

I hate it when I find a topic that interests me on FB, click on it, then try to get back where I left off. I find FB pretty much useless for anything that I want to follow. Often, I just give up.

However, I must give FB credit for meeting my Attention Deficit Disorder needs.

Ralph

Now, where was I?


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

Somehow I got hopeless addicted to Facebook. I'm a member of a couple hundred groups but only really look at certain ones. Also started a few groups.

One thing I like about FB is many posts have pictures and the ease of posting pictures.

The best thing about haytalk is our sense of community!

For the real serious answers and talk go to haytalk.


----------



## Anonsky's Hay Service (Feb 1, 2017)

I deleted my FB almost 2 years ago, best thing I ever did. It was a massive time sink for me, plus they more or less spy on you constantly. It felt great to be free of it, I had less social interaction but enjoyed it immensely more. Also lots more free time for reading, etc. HIGHLY recommend pulling that plug IMHO.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Anonsky's Hay Service said:


> I deleted my FB almost 2 years ago, best thing I ever did. It was a massive time sink for me, plus they more or less spy on you constantly. It felt great to be free of it, I had less social interaction but enjoyed it immensely more. Also lots more free time for reading, etc. HIGHLY recommend pulling that plug IMHO.


Thinking on going on a facebook fast myself. Just delete my bookmarks on the computer and apps on the other things. It is a giant time sink.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Anonsky's Hay Service said:


> I deleted my FB almost 2 years ago, best thing I ever did. It was a massive time sink for me, plus they more or less spy on you constantly. It felt great to be free of it, I had less social interaction but enjoyed it immensely more. Also lots more free time for reading, etc. HIGHLY recommend pulling that plug IMHO.


 I believe more people will do this as time goes on.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

FB is just another fad. It'll pass pretty soon. And be replaced by something else.

Thinking back, before FB, there where email groups, chat rooms, newsgroups, and bulletin boards. Going back far enough, there was the great CB fad.

Here's the $64 question: What does CB stand for?

Ralph


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Citizens Band....Charlie Brown....cornerback....Carte Blanche....circuit breaker....cold beer and finally, Cracker Barrel. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Vol said:


> Citizens Band....Charlie Brown....cornerback....Carte Blanche....circuit breaker....cold beer and finally, Cracker Barrel.
> 
> Regards, Mike


You're right!

Ralph


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

rjmoses said:


> FB is just another fad. It'll pass pretty soon. And be replaced by something else.
> 
> Thinking back, before FB, there where email groups, chat rooms, newsgroups, and bulletin boards. Going back far enough, there was the great CB fad.
> 
> ...


Is a 10 year thing a fad? Facebook has been going for at least 10 years. But you are right it will be replaced by something else. Just like facebook replaced....um....hmm.... I cant' remember it now. LOL. Oh yeah Myspace.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

rjmoses said:


> I have avoided groups on facebook--I find FB just too hard to navigate, too clutter with "memories from 7 years ago".
> 
> I hate it when I find a topic that interests me on FB, click on it, then try to get back where I left off. I find FB pretty much useless for anything that I want to follow. Often, I just give up.
> 
> ...


Yep, why I don't facebook... I've looked around there a time or two and said, "Meh" too bothersome to learn to use it, and I don't like the format.

Most of the rocket discussions that USED to be on dedicated forums is now going to FB... Thing is, it's USELESS to share tips n tricks on there, because there is NO archiving function, or no way to look at old posts or keep things "visible" for newbies to the site to look up and get their questions answered, without having to have a CONSTANT ongoing rediscussion of the same topics over and over and over again to answer newbie questions... It gets tiresome and old for those who've "read chapter two" of the book... LOL

Later! OL J R


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Teslan said:


> Is a 10 year thing a fad? Facebook has been going for at least 10 years. But you are right it will be replaced by something else. Just like facebook replaced....um....hmm.... I cant' remember it now. LOL. Oh yeah Myspace.


Well, CB's were about a ten year fad... still remember that as a kid...  OL J R


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

luke strawwalker said:


> Yep, why I don't facebook... I've looked around there a time or two and said, "Meh" too bothersome to learn to use it, and I don't like the format.
> 
> Most of the rocket discussions that USED to be on dedicated forums is now going to FB... Thing is, it's USELESS to share tips n tricks on there, because there is NO archiving function, or no way to look at old posts or keep things "visible" for newbies to the site to look up and get their questions answered, without having to have a CONSTANT ongoing rediscussion of the same topics over and over and over again to answer newbie questions... It gets tiresome and old for those who've "read chapter two" of the book... LOL
> 
> Later! OL J R


both FB groups and Haytalk have search functions but it seems no one knows how to use them or wants to.It is easier for them to ask the question.
Useing Google search with (Haytalk) in the search box also works.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

luke strawwalker said:


> Well, CB's were about a ten year fad... still remember that as a kid...  OL J R


The CB fad lasted from about 73 to 75/76--about in line with the gas crises and Smokey and the Bandit.

Guys at work were "good buddying" all over the place, running hyped up rigs as much a 200 watts (5 was the limit at that time), Almost every guy was in on the fad (except me).

It was almost outrageous sitting at the lunch table and listening to the all the chatter--"Pass the salt, good buddy."---"That's a big 10-4".

Ralph


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I have a real good friend went to Africa to be a missionary and pastor. also I have a sister and her kids that are spread all over the place. For this purpose Facebook works good I keep a smaller select group of friends I don't participate in any trashy groups. I don't get alerts of when my Facebook friends have Facebook activities. I checked it at the end of the day I limit the checks to my timeline takes me a couple minutes and I'm done. works good for me now I hope it continues but who knows it's just like everything else everyday it gets a smidget more junk showing up.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

CowboyRam said:


> I have joined Hay Kings as well a couple months ago along will a few other groups. It to easy to spend a bunch of time on there; I spend way to much time on facebook. I guess I need to get a life, but I am single and the moment and use it to fill the time during the evenings; helps to pass these long winter nights. Maybe I need to find girlfriend, and then I won't have the time to spend on facebook.


Farmers Only dot com


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> Farmers Only dot com


LOL. I met one of my lady friends on farmers only a couple years ago. Not really sure where this one is going yet, I guess only time will tell. I am not really in any big hurry, I don't want to get into something like what I got out of.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Anonsky's Hay Service said:


> plus they more or less spy on you constantly. It felt great to be free of it,


Copy that...Wall to wall and treetop tall!!! I was on there for a week or two and joined a couple of groups that cater to users buying/selling farm equipment. I perused it like I do craigslist looking for something that I didn't even know I needed.

Long story short, Faceweb kicked me off for not using my real name. It wasn't THAT obvious in that it was a "real" name.

The fact that they must be bouncing my name against my IP address location and therefore acquiring my real name, tells me they are WAAAY too interested in what kind of equipment I am searching for.

Mark

I'll be on the side checkin the mail; catch ya'll on the flip-flop; kick it on back and we'll ratchetjaw awhile. Keep 'er between the ditches Drivers!!


----------

